# Naruto 617 Discussion Thread



## Dragonus Nesha (Jan 16, 2013)

Predict away!


			
				Hiro said:
			
		

> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...


----------



## -JT- (Jan 16, 2013)

*Brace yourselves...*

Karin is about to return to the manga 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Unless her prison break took her to a different country


----------



## Synn (Jan 16, 2013)

I didn't even remember her existence.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 16, 2013)

Juubi evolves and stomps everyone.

Please.


----------



## Red Raptor (Jan 16, 2013)

I need to see Team guy in Kyubbi mode. And Tenten with the Bashosen again


----------



## Jad (Jan 16, 2013)

Red Raptor said:


> I need to see Team guy in Kyubbi mode. And Tenten with the Bashosen again



No. I don't want Kyuubi mode Gai and Lee. Why are you doing this to me Red Raptor! Taking away my feats


----------



## Rosi (Jan 16, 2013)

Juubi transforms and Obito goes mad(after receiving such answer from Naruto)

Don't think we'll switch to Sasuke, Kishi will probably show him from time to time like in this chapter to further hype his journey.


----------



## CA182 (Jan 16, 2013)

...Karin appears in front of team Oro.

Karin is the one who knows everything.


----------



## Red Raptor (Jan 16, 2013)

Jad said:


> No. I don't want Kyuubi mode Gai and Lee. Why are you doing this to me Red Raptor! Taking away my feats



The way Kishi is going, if they don't get the Kyubbi chakra, I don't even know if Team Guy will get to do anything else.


----------



## Jad (Jan 16, 2013)

Red Raptor said:


> The way Kishi is going, if they don't get the Kyubbi chakra, I don't even know if Team Guy will get to do anything else.



You underestimate the power of Team Gai


----------



## Red Raptor (Jan 16, 2013)

Jad said:


> You underestimate the power of Team Gai



Kishi has been trolling them, especially Neji, Lee and Tenten so hard, that I don't know what to expect anymore, seriously.


----------



## bearzerger (Jan 16, 2013)

Part two of Shikaku's plan. After immobilizing the Juubi it is time for the alliance to cut the control Obito and Madara have over it. Afterall kagemane won't hold for long.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jan 16, 2013)

Kurama power up power go!

Juubi gets taken down.

Then either cliffhanger, or it starts changing, or it fully changes, then cliffhanger.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jan 16, 2013)

Talk no Jutsu is activated.

Rin's death flashback from Kakashi's pov. is coming.


----------



## Perverted King (Jan 16, 2013)

Biju gets taken down hopefully. This is starting to drag.


----------



## Gabe (Jan 16, 2013)

final transformation


----------



## Glutamminajr (Jan 16, 2013)

Maybe we'll see the final transformation of the Juubi and maybe something about sasuke and company too.


----------



## Garfield (Jan 16, 2013)

Juubi evolves into Naruko


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 16, 2013)

No more bullshit speeches?

Oh who am I kidding.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jan 16, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> No more bullshit speeches?
> 
> Oh who am I kidding.



It's just started. 

It's time for the great Talk no Jutsu.


----------



## Rosi (Jan 16, 2013)

Moon~ said:


> It's just started.
> 
> It's time for the great Talk no Jutsu.



He's just begging for it


----------



## Glutamminajr (Jan 16, 2013)

Yeah,poor Obito..he's too prideful to beg Naruto to Tnj him.


----------



## Rosi (Jan 16, 2013)

Next chapter is also the last chapter of the volume, so we'll get some cool cliffhanger.


----------



## Sango-chan (Jan 16, 2013)

I predict that Karin will appear, they gotta get the band back together!:ho


----------



## vered (Jan 16, 2013)

hoping to see some sasuke/oro story development and some action against obito.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 16, 2013)

Sasuke is finally here, time for much needed answers


----------



## WT (Jan 16, 2013)

The one who knows everything is revealed to be Hashirama.

Orochimaru explains that Yamato's sole purpose was to merge with Zetsu goo. The zetsu cells would take over his body creating a Hashirama clone. Orochimaru was then to use this clone as his ultimate vessel. Effectively this would be the next and final vessel after Sasuke. Sasuke's vessel would give him the Sharing an however not an eternal body. This vessel however regenerates and therefore there would never be a need to change. Also this vessel would have transformed his Sharingan into Rinnegan. Oro further explains that it is this power chakra they are sensing. 

Hashi clone attacks Sasuke and Oro joins in against Sasuke. He's tricked him.

Battle concludes with the death of Juugo and suigetsu. Oro is defeated and Sasuke absorbs Hashi /Yamato clone giving him Rinnegan.


----------



## Rose (Jan 16, 2013)

Take bumps into Karin.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 16, 2013)

*Chapter 617 Prediction: *  The Secret of Nakano

Sasuke has reached Konoha and they proceed to the Nakano shrine, where he goes to retrieve the Uchiha Tablet.   With the MS and with Orochimaru's help, he is able to fully decode the secrets of Rikoudou's tablet.

But before he leaves, Karin appears.   What does she plan to do?


----------



## Golden Circle (Jan 16, 2013)

Gimme an S! *ESSSU!*
Gimme a U! *USSU!*
Gimme an S! *ESSSU!*
Gimme a U! *USSU!*
Gimme a K! *KASSU!*
Gimme a E! *ESSU!*

*Sasuke! *:WOW


Oh yeah, dem kages too. We'll prolly see Tsunade sliced in two again.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jan 16, 2013)

I predict more Sasuke.

Also, final Juubi transformation with Madara not giving a fuck as usual and Obito starting to crack ever so slightly.


----------



## Trojan (Jan 17, 2013)

White Tiger said:


> The one who knows everything is revealed to be Hashirama.
> 
> Orochimaru explains that Yamato's sole purpose was to merge with Zetsu goo. The zetsu cells would take over his body creating a Hashirama clone. Orochimaru was then to use this clone as his ultimate vessel. Effectively this would be the next and final vessel after Sasuke. Sasuke's vessel would give him the Sharing an however not an eternal body. This vessel however regenerates and therefore there would never be a need to change. Also this vessel would have transformed his Sharingan into Rinnegan. Oro further explains that it is this power chakra they are sensing.
> 
> ...



I think Hashi should be the least from the Hokages in term of answering Sasuke's questions, because he died too early to know everything!

On the other hand, Hiruzen was alive during Hashi's and Tobirama's and
Minato's time, and his own of course, so he should know the most

If konoha built 60 years ago and Hiruzen's age is 69, he must know everything
from the very beginning to his day!

I think he's the better choice.


----------



## Xin (Jan 17, 2013)

I predict a Team 9 Rampage with Naruto chakra.


----------



## CA182 (Jan 17, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> Sasuke is finally here, time for much needed answers



...Damnit Jeanne. I'm so used to your comments I misread Needed as Nekid. 

Anyways I predict the alliance attack the Juubi and put it down. Obito and Madara lament the Juubi before a cliffhanger of a new transformed Juubi.


----------



## Sete (Jan 17, 2013)

Lee will fuck shit up!I'm calling it!Hes going 1on1 vs Madara!
Also sakura will revive Neji with the kurama cloak power!
Kishi as been feeding us with the life force of the kyubii and uzumaki chackra for too long and the lack of sakura this chapter only points to that.
1010 cold as fuck like a true shinobi!


----------



## AceMyth (Jan 17, 2013)

*Naruto*: Hanashi no Jutsu!

(_Viz trans. : Art of Speaking!_)


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 17, 2013)

CA182 said:


> ...Damnit Jeanne. I'm so used to your comments I misread Needed as Nekid.
> 
> Anyways I predict the alliance attack the Juubi and put it down. Obito and Madara lament the Juubi before a cliffhanger of a new transformed Juubi.





well, this works too


----------



## Addy (Jan 17, 2013)

i predict nothing happening again


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 17, 2013)

i dont know, i have a good feeling that we are close to switching


it might take this chapter still with the alliance, but then


----------



## Addy (Jan 17, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> i dont know, i have a good feeling that we are close to switching
> 
> 
> it might take this chapter still with the alliance, but then



i hate agreeing with Turrin but i want sasuke adn orochimaru to have their separate arc after this war ends.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 17, 2013)

well but its not happening

i think that the latest chapter kinds of leaves no room for neo taka journey "after war", they are meeting TOWKE this night, at the same time that the war is going on


btw the year of the snake starts on February 4th, looks like kishi got his timing right


----------



## SoleAccord (Jan 17, 2013)

Sete said:


> *Also sakura will revive Neji with the kurama cloak power!*



That would make Naruto's words at the end of the recent chapter amount to shit. I love Neji as much as the next guy but there's gotta be a better way to bring the guy back, if at all, than just Sakura reviving a corpse. Only person who had that technique was Chiyo, so unless Tsunade somehow has that technique as well and was keeping it for her student or something, I don't think it'll happen.

I predict more of the plan will gradually be revealed and, if we're lucky, we'll get to see Team Gai display their pain through combating the Juubi.

I'd kill for some Taka and Orochimaru but I don't think we're that lucky.


----------



## Sete (Jan 17, 2013)

ThePromise said:


> That would make Naruto's words at the end of the recent chapter amount to shit. I love Neji as much as the next guy but there's gotta be a better way to bring the guy back, if at all, than just Sakura reviving a corpse. Only person who had that technique was Chiyo, so unless Tsunade somehow has that technique as well and was keeping it for her student or something, I don't think it'll happen.
> 
> I predict more of the plan will gradually be revealed and, if we're lucky, we'll get to see Team Gai display their pain through combating the Juubi.
> 
> I'd kill for some Taka and Orochimaru but I don't think we're that lucky.



Ye but you know how kishi is! he will pull something for neji to be back without the cursed seal...Just saying...If he does get a phoenix down!


----------



## SoleAccord (Jan 17, 2013)

Sete said:


> Ye but you know how kishi is! he will pull something for neji to be back without the cursed seal...Just saying...If he does get a phoenix down!



I like Neji a lot, so it's conflicting my judgment as a writer to say it'd be good for him to come back. I just find it hard to accept one of the Konoha 11 has died.

Sakura the White Mage is doing her duty somewhere, healing people.


----------



## RaptorRage (Jan 17, 2013)

Next chapter is the tenth of Volume 64 so possibly a more definitive cliffhanger ending, such as Juubi transformation, or obvious theme shift in the progress of the battle or scene shift elsewhere. Lee maybe getting a motivational boost if not actual power boost from Kyuubi chakra to go to town on the Juubi. Still a possibility of a NaruHina combo attack as they are in proximity, or otherwise additional examples of standard techniques exhibited as the Juubi is restrained. If a shift to Sasuke's group, probably an arrival of Karin and maybe a reference on where Anko was deposited by Juugo.


----------



## Rose (Jan 17, 2013)

Is there a preview for next week?


----------



## Annabella (Jan 18, 2013)

Rosi said:


> He's just begging for it



When he said this, I was like . If he keeps relating to them and comparing himself with the good guys..it won't end well

Anyways, I predict Juubi starts evolving for the final time and goes on a rampage, killing even more people. Madara says something about becoming the Jin again. Back in Konoha, Karin finds Taka.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jan 19, 2013)

More shitty speech by some random fodders 

Madara suggests to attack the alliance himself but Obito refuses and prepares another Jutsu of his own. and then he fails


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Jan 19, 2013)

Obito's TNJ incoming . 
Why Kakashi killed Rin. (DAMMIT I WANNA KNOW WHY)
Madara brings some action. + Juubi's final transformation. 
Karin bumps into Sasuke&co. 

I predict this but we prolly gonna see more whining, speeches,flashbacks... Nuttin'.


----------



## Shikoo (Jan 19, 2013)

Naruto tries to talk Obito over (again).
Obito doesn't budge.
A few pages of K11 (K10?) and company fighting Juubi.
At page 15 or so, Obito announces that the Juubi's ready and everyone looks over in fear.
Switch to Sasuke, who's in some kind of a building.
We see TOWKE as a silhouette and hear the classic "YOU?!?!?!"
Chapter end.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 19, 2013)

I hope we get Sasuke or Ninja Cats next week.

If it's Sasuke, then it better be more than a few pages.

Gimme something to talk about here kishi.

Yes, the colour page was very nice, however it was nought but a teaser. 

I need more!


----------



## WT (Jan 19, 2013)

Chapter 617 Extract

Kakashi: Pathetic Obito

Obito/Madara: ...

Kakashi: You still haven't learned the ways of the Shinobi. You still have the mentality of a Genin. One set back and you were finished and you gave up on your friends.

Obito: This existence is a pitiful one, full of pain and loss. I want to create a world with no pain and no misery. A utopia. This can only be achieved through an illusion. We as living creatures cannot be trusted to deal in peace. We will begin to hate, which will lead to war and chaos.

Naruto: Is that why you didn't want to Edo Tensei this Rin girl?

Obito/Madara: ...?

Naruto: You're afraid that if she comes back and sees you for who you are now, she'll never be able to forgive you, is that it?

Obito: Silence!

Naruto: You want to create an existence which eradicates all the evil things you've done. You don't want her back at all, you want to create a world where she never left! Where the things were the same between you and your friends.

Obito/Kakashi: ... 

Naruto: Well it will be a world of lies if you do ever achieve it. The friends you make there will be nothing but a figment of your imagination.  

*Madara smiles*

Naruto: After I smash this Rasengan in your face, you can dream all you want. Dream about the good old days. But don't drag us with you! We don't want to be a part of that false world. What matters to me are my real friends now and before. Those who live and those who have passed on. 

Madara: Uzumaki Naruto. You remind me of Hashirama Senju. Take that as a compliment. Heck, you're even more determined than he was. But aside for that, your abilities as a host are second to none. To be able to activate that mode, that speed and power, that immense chakra and to be able to pass on that chakra to your team mates, that's quite incredible. If you survive this war Uzumaki Naruto and you come to live to your old age, there is no doubt about it.

Naruto/Kakashi/Obito: ....?

Madara: You will be adored, respected and feared!

Naruto: ...?!?!


----------



## hzleys87 (Jan 20, 2013)

I predict part two of headquarters plan and my guess it's involving some cloud ninjas, Kiba, and potentially Lee, Tenten, and Gai judging by Naruto's movements last chapter.

Naruto handed out chakra to a cloud nin:


Kiba has a cloak by the looks on this panel, colored so it's easier to see:


And Team Gai since Naruto was seen walking over to them, and it's not a stretch to think he'll reach out to them and give them each a chakra power boost.


----------



## Gabe (Jan 20, 2013)

juubi transforms


----------



## Sword Sage (Jan 20, 2013)

I predict Hinata fighting side by side with Naruto head on against the Juubi.


----------



## Sete (Jan 20, 2013)

Unbroken said:


> Obito's TNJ incoming .
> Why Kakashi killed Rin. (DAMMIT I WANNA KNOW WHY)



Rin was a hidden mist spy.
And maybe they wanted kakashi sharingan.


----------



## Jad (Jan 20, 2013)

Next chapter will be the counter attack. Ino-Shika-Cho's and their respective clans have finished their job which is to stop the Juubi, as per Shikaku's analysis. The next phase is what we saw in the previous chapter but which failed, is attacking Obito and Madara. Obito via a combination of Taijutsu and Ninjutsu users, and Madara specifically Taijutsu users. I can't think of how the next chapter will involve talking. It's done! No more talking! You've yammered about your damn feelings for long enough. It's time for Lee and mother fucking Might Gai the blue beast of Konoha to make their entrance and kick some Uchiha candy ass.

Naruto's talked
Obito's talked
Everyone else who has needed to spill their feelings have
Lee has mourned (in a shitty way)

That's it. Crappy Team 10 have done their job. It's done. Finished. Get to the fracking fight already. Get to the bit I WANT TO SEE! Stop dragging your feet in the mud, stop shitting on us every week with anticipation. Let's get this shit on the road already. Naruto shut your mouth already, no one wants to hear or read your damn pubescent voice or feelings anymore!!!


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Jan 20, 2013)

Sete said:


> Rin was a hidden mist spy.
> And maybe they wanted kakashi sharingan.



Rin ain't no spy that's bullshit. If she's a spy, then why she has a grave in fucking Konoha ? 
I don't believe that shit. Last time I checked, the mist ninjas wanted Rin's body .


----------



## auem (Jan 20, 2013)

ThePromise said:


> That would make Naruto's words at the end of the recent chapter amount to shit. I love Neji as much as the next guy but there's gotta be a better way to bring the guy back, if at all, than just Sakura reviving a corpse. Only person who had that technique was Chiyo, so unless Tsunade somehow has that technique as well and was keeping it for her student or something, I don't think it'll happen.
> 
> I predict more of the plan will gradually be revealed and, if we're lucky, we'll get to see Team Gai display their pain through combating the Juubi.
> 
> I'd kill for some Taka and Orochimaru but I don't think we're that lucky.



i thought Chiyo had already told the technique to Sakura...i remember Chiyo muttering something before her death,to which Sakura said 'yes'.....
her touching the grave of Chiyo sama before leaving for Konoha at the end of the arc also point to some deep exchange.....

Though if anybody on which Sakura use that jutsu,that will be Naruto or Sasuke..that's a certainty....


for next chapter i predict we will finally know where sasuke and co. are heading for....i was the first to predict 'those bastards' meant two elders...i am sticking to it....though won't mind if it is Uchhiha shrine either..


----------



## Arya Stark (Jan 20, 2013)

I really don't expect a fully Sasuke switch.


----------



## Doge (Jan 20, 2013)

Naruto's gotten a power up and so have his friends, naturally the Juubi will shift into his next form and start raining down destruction.  

Sauce probably won't have anything happen, we might get to the entrance of wherever the "person(s)" is, but nothing more.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 20, 2013)

Chapter 617: Juubi power-ups. Baddies do something bad.

Chapter 618: Naruto gives heroic, motivational speech. Obito is annoyed.

Chapter 619: More motivational speaking. Allied forces gather together and do something.

Chapter 620: Juubi goes "lol j/k". Baddies do something bad.

...etc etc etc


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 20, 2013)

Karin will meet Sasuke


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 20, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> Karin will meet Sasuke



I don't think we'll be seeing Sasuke again for a couple of chapters.  That scene last week definitely had a teaser feel to it. 

Maybe once the Juubi evolves again/is about to evolve again, we'll have an extended switch. It would be kind of dumb to switch now when the good guys are "ahead" in the game. There's no suspense. It would make more sense for Kishi to wait until things looked bad for them to suddenly make a switch to Sasuke for a while. 

I'm guessing we start to get a bit of the Obito/Rin/Kakashi story here, and it's interrupted by Madara warning that the Juubi is ready. Then Obito will have to make his choice immediately, and he doesn't know what to do.

Annnnd then a switch to Sasuke for a while before we see what happens.

That's how I would do it anyway.


----------



## santanico (Jan 20, 2013)

but watch it switch right over to him


----------



## Ghost (Jan 20, 2013)

moar sasuke pls


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 20, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> I don't think we'll be seeing Sasuke again for a couple of chapters.  That scene last week definitely had a teaser feel to it.
> 
> Maybe once the Juubi evolves again/is about to evolve again, we'll have an extended switch. It would be kind of dumb to switch now when the good guys are "ahead" in the game. There's no suspense. It would make more sense for Kishi to wait until things looked bad for them to suddenly make a switch to Sasuke for a while.
> 
> ...


not that i expect us to completly switch to sasuke again, i just expect like 3 pages max of karin sensing them and going after them or something

i definitely think that she will join them again before they talk with TOWKE, but who knows


----------



## Recal (Jan 20, 2013)

Dear Kishi,

For chapter 617, I would like more Oro and Sasuke, please.

I want to know where they're going, who the 'one who knows everything' is, and what's in the scroll.  These three things have been bugging me for a while now.

Thanks.


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 20, 2013)

No more motivational speeches hopefully, probably more Sasuke stuff.


----------



## SoleAccord (Jan 20, 2013)

Recalcitrant Funkasaur said:


> Dear Kishi,
> 
> For chapter 617, I would like more Oro and Sasuke, please.
> 
> ...



LOL'd because you sound like a legit letter. 

No but really I agree, Orochimaru and Sasuke are a pair of cool guys.


----------



## Trojan (Jan 20, 2013)

I want to see the 10tais final form for now. I don't mind to see Sasuke though. Not for him of  course, but for who he want to see. @@


----------



## Agony (Jan 20, 2013)

another boring chapter from naruto.naruto never entertains better then sasuke.


----------



## Gabe (Jan 20, 2013)

Agony said:


> another boring chapter from naruto.naruto never entertains better then sasuke.



i disagree to me sasukes side stories are never interesting i rather see naruto and company.

i think this chapter we will see madara attack or the juubi transforming. also we may see the kages finally getting healed and headed to the juubi direction they can just follow naruto chakra to the location.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 20, 2013)

^ Preview:

"The climax of the great shinobi world war! What will Naruto decide!?"

...Oh wait, was that last week's? The week before?


----------



## Gipsy Danger (Jan 20, 2013)

Hopefully it keeps going 30/70 split between Sasuke's storyline and also the huge battle. It would force Kishi to keep the pace of the chapter brisk and condense the content so that the plot keeps moving forward, and on the plus side it would progress both sides of what's interesting right now.


----------



## Harbour (Jan 21, 2013)

Want more Orochimaru/Sasuke, less shitty fights.


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 21, 2013)

I'd like some Sasuke, just as a change of pace, I'm tired of looking at Obito.


----------



## Cjones (Jan 21, 2013)

Switch over pls Kishi.


----------



## alltimejen (Jan 21, 2013)

As much as I'm actually very interested in seeing Sasuke & Oro since he's actually being smart and putting off revenge and actually seeking for answers and the TRUTH so he can do what he wants to do and not regret it, I don't want to nor do I think we will switch to Sasukeeeeeee in 617. I feel like the Juubi will definitely need to go into it's final form before we switch it only make sense. 

But I want to just get the Juubi to go into it's final form cause I think that once it evolves for the last time, it'll finally start to get interesting again. And it's also cause as much as I like Madara and Naruto, Obito is starting to get to whiney for me and he better not get TNJ'd by Naruto since he is behind everything bad that's ever happened to Naruto and even Sasuke 




PikaCheeka said:


> I don't think we'll be seeing Sasuke again for a couple of chapters.  That scene last week definitely had a teaser feel to it.
> 
> Maybe once the Juubi evolves again/is about to evolve again, we'll have an extended switch. It would be kind of dumb to switch now when the good guys are "ahead" in the game. There's no suspense. It would make more sense for Kishi to wait until things looked bad for them to suddenly make a switch to Sasuke for a while.
> 
> ...



^. Switching after the Juubi hits it's final form would be perfect because people are starting to get bored with the fight so after having it go into it's final form and switching to see wtf Sasuke is up while wondering if it'll be sealed in someone or just wtf will happen will be nice. Plus it will definitely leave suspense. I think it'd be intense to see it in it's final form; to see the good guys feel like they have no hope, and i can't wait.


----------



## Pan Arkadiusz (Jan 21, 2013)

Switch, Switch, Switch to Orochimaru pls  It's the most interesting for me right now, why was he borught back...


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Jan 21, 2013)

Sasuke > Everything else. 
I'd like a switch puhlease cos Obito is irritating af right now.


----------



## Jin-E (Jan 21, 2013)

Satsuma0 said:


> Hopefully it keeps going 30/70 split between Sasuke's storyline and also the huge battle. It would force Kishi to keep the pace of the chapter brisk and condense the content so that the plot keeps moving forward, and on the plus side it would progress both sides of what's interesting right now.



Agree with this.


----------



## Csdabest (Jan 21, 2013)

Gabe said:


> i disagree to me sasukes side stories are never interesting i rather see naruto and company.
> 
> *i think this chapter we will see madara attack or the juubi transforming. also we may see the kages finally getting healed and headed to the juubi direction they can just follow naruto chakra to the location*.



We already seen most of that already. This fight has dragged on.


----------



## Doge (Jan 21, 2013)

Put Sasuke back.  At this point, Naruto's fight has become the Friendship Force vs. Baddy McBadster and Boy Wonder.


----------



## Genma Saotome (Jan 21, 2013)

I hope that Kishi switch over to Sasuke and the gang. The chapter will end in a passage with the gang feeling a special chakra behind a sealed door. 
Like some really strong chakra, like Rikudou Sennins spirit being sealed in there.


----------



## NW (Jan 21, 2013)

Next chapter better have TOWKE.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 21, 2013)

No Worries said:


> Next chapter better have TOWKE.



Anyone else say towke as though it's an actual word now?

Or that just me.


----------



## Res1990 (Jan 21, 2013)

i want to see team taka eating ramen


----------



## Turrin (Jan 21, 2013)

Previewing the new Naruto chapter and answering Question/Comments on last weeks chapter:

[YOUTUBE]ch2e6D1uoLk[/YOUTUBE]

In Case that Link Doesn't Work: 

Will next chapter focus on Sasuke or Naruto? Who will Naruto power up next with Kyuubi chakra? Do you think Kishimoto is bais to certain characters, such as Team 10 (Ino-Shika-Cho)?


----------



## Rose (Jan 21, 2013)

Lee power - up, but I want the saaaauuuuuuuuuccccccccccccceeeeeeeeeee.


----------



## Syntaxis (Jan 21, 2013)

Sakura is going to die.

In chapter 611 Obito mentioned how much Naruto is like him (both having pushed Kakashi out of the way of danger), and he has found Naruto to be like him a few more times. He is assuring himself that even Naruto will one day be like him: bitter.

Only when Naruto's love, namely Sakura, is killed, will Obito realize that Naruto is different than him. Instead of blind rage, Naruto will be calm and collected. He will be the one that shouts "Mourn the dead after we win, don't give up," etc. 

This can lead to one of two things:

1. Obito rages in disbelief and goes mental, the same way he responded after seeing Rin die all those years ago. Madara will stop him and be the one that says "Enough is enough, I actually trust the future," blablabla--he realizes Naruto is special, the prophecy, the reincarnation of the sage;

Or...

2. Obito realizes Naruto isn't just all talk, he understands he is important, and he switches sides to fight against the Juubi, but not necessarily against Madara. Madara will kill him for his betrayal (easily overpowering Obito's Kamui), but only after Obito secured an advantage for the alliance.

In any case, either Obito or Madara will turn. And Sakura will have to die in the process.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jan 21, 2013)

Syntaxis said:


> Sakura is going to die.
> 
> In chapter 611 Obito mentioned how much Naruto is like him (both having pushed Kakashi out of the way of danger), and he has found Naruto to be like him a few more times. He is assuring himself that even Naruto will one day be like him: bitter.
> 
> ...



Killing Hinata is the more obvious choice here.  Sakura hasn't been plot relevant for a while.


----------



## Talis (Jan 21, 2013)

Chapter starts with Shikaku p*rn book, it will end with Sasuke being at that place.


----------



## Plague (Jan 21, 2013)

Syntaxis said:


> Sakura is going to die.
> 
> In chapter 611 Obito mentioned how much Naruto is like him (both having pushed Kakashi out of the way of danger), and he has found Naruto to be like him a few more times. He is assuring himself that even Naruto will one day be like him: bitter.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I think Hinata is a more likely target right now. Even then, if Sakura were killed, I wouldn't like that. It would make it look like NaruHina could only happen with her "out of the way" which is IMO, immature writing. If Sakura is to be killed, it should be by Sasuke. 

I predict this chapter they commence with their plan but the Juubi begins transforming.


----------



## Gabe (Jan 21, 2013)

Csdabest said:


> We already seen most of that already. This fight has dragged on.



we can see it again i dont mind


----------



## Syntaxis (Jan 21, 2013)

The Space Cowboy said:


> Killing Hinata is the more obvious choice here.  Sakura hasn't been plot relevant for a while.



But Naruto doesn't love Hinata, yet. He's still in love with Sakura, who doesn't love him back, not romantically anyway. The same situation with Obito and Rin, basically. Rin dies, Sakura dies: history repeats itself.

Except Naruto won't react the way Obito did. That's the point.

If Hinata dies, it'll be just another friend that dies, for Naruto. Sakura is completely irrelevant to the story on every level imaginable. Her only relevance was with the Sasori fight, together with Chiyo.

Meh. We'll see. I expect someone to die. Hinata is highly unlikely in my opinion, too much foreshadowing with her being Naruto's future romance.


----------



## Plague (Jan 21, 2013)

Syntaxis said:


> But Naruto doesn't love Hinata, yet. He's still in love with Sakura, who doesn't love him back, not romantically anyway. The same situation with Obito and Rin, basically. Rin dies, Sakura dies: history repeats itself.
> 
> Except Naruto won't react the way Obito did. That's the point.
> 
> ...



Even if he's not in love with Hinata, she's still the one that gave him the speech and boosted their morale. Sakura is just standing around. Obito doesn't have any particular reason to target her. I don't even think he knows Naruto likes her.

I'm not saying anyone is going to die, but if someone is going to be targeted, I think Hinata is more likely.


----------



## AoshiKun (Jan 21, 2013)

Fuck that fight. Give me Orochimaru pls.
Obviously Shikaku's plan will fail because there is a 3rd stage for Juubi so I don' t want to see that fight right now. I want something new...


----------



## Sasuke (Jan 21, 2013)

Res1990 said:


> i want to see team taka eating ramen



true            dat


----------



## Mariko (Jan 21, 2013)

Just cause am tired of kishi's "one step forward one step backward", I'd just say:

1st Pan': -black panel- "I really don't give a shit anymore"

2nd pan': Big orgy

3thrd pan: boobs and pussy everywhere (and some randome cocks)

4th: Jesus!

5: NF: "oh well"

6: no six, just sex.

7: NF members goes their way orgying and forget Kishi.

8: No one will RIP his weird manga.


----------



## Sete (Jan 21, 2013)

2 Meteors on the alliance.
Seriously Madara can live forever now and is invincible, why the hell he need the moon eye plan?
He can solo the god damn world with unlimited chakra and regen...


----------



## Hossaim (Jan 21, 2013)

ero_luffy said:


> Just cause am tired of kishi's "one step forward one step backward", I'd just say:
> 
> 1st Pan': -black panel- "I really don't give a shit anymore"
> 
> ...



so much wat

I hope it's nothing but Sasuke.


----------



## PopoTime (Jan 21, 2013)

Hossaim said:


> so much wat
> 
> I hope it's nothing but Sasuke.



I hope its nothing but

Suigetsu + Juugo : Hey Sasuke, what the fucks that ENORMOUS CHAKRA COMING FROM OVER THERE!1!1!

Sasuke: Uhm NOTHING, YEAH ITS JUST NOTHING GUYS IM NOT BOTHERED ABOUT IT!

Then as the gang arrive to the location of Nakano Shrine,

There appears Hanabi

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1gehTA2DTcE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Red Raptor (Jan 21, 2013)

Wow Hanabi! That'd rock the manga a little won't it? Maybe that's the 'new' old character that Kishi has hinted.


----------



## RaptorRage (Jan 21, 2013)

Syntaxis said:


> Sakura is going to die.
> 
> In chapter 611 Obito mentioned how much Naruto is like him (both having pushed Kakashi out of the way of danger), and he has found Naruto to be like him a few more times. He is assuring himself that even Naruto will one day be like him: bitter.
> 
> ...



Going by that logic of comparisons to Rin's death it is quite possible Neji's death already served that function, where another rookie getting killed might be considered redundant from that storytelling perspective. Old Naruto would have probably busted out the tails like when raging over Sasuke and Hinata earlier in part 2, but this time he essentially avoided that altogether and remained focused on the battle. Also would negate the effect of Hinata's speech if Naruto raged again at this point.

Oh and Hanabi is the one that knows everything, and Oro is going to try to use her as his new vessel.


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 22, 2013)

Let's see what Konohamaru is up to for a few chapters.


----------



## Tempest (Jan 22, 2013)

Sasuke runs into Konohamaru --> Konohamaru tnj's the Sauce --> ??? --> profit


----------



## Crazy Penance (Jan 22, 2013)

Some TnJ, maybe some sort of ANBU force meets Oro and Sasuke.  I'm thinking some kind of National Guard to protect the village while the war was happening.  And for some reason I have a feeling that we're about to get a flashback.  Hopefully more depth on Rin's death.


----------



## Trojan (Jan 22, 2013)

I want to know when Obito knows about what will happen to Sasuke via Zetsu, what is he going to do?


----------



## Sanity Check (Jan 22, 2013)

*prediction*?

orochimaru takes sasuke to meet the snake sages(or hawk sages), sasuke = future snake (hawk) sennin?

:WOW


----------



## Jad (Jan 22, 2013)

No Sasuke thank you very much. Let me enjoy my fight (or what can be salvaged). That's all I am asking.  It has to be Gai and Lee now, it just HAS TO BE! On top of this, I don't want Kyuubi chakara crap >_>


----------



## ZiBi21 (Jan 22, 2013)

meteors...well rather not since madara would use lots of chakra and in the end would lose control of the juubi...

but still the alliance forgets something... while stoping juubi again he can just preseve chakra and turn into next form >_<  they need to make him more more so he would use chakra all the time and have no more for next transformation.

Im still waiting for the thing all bijus left to naruto to show up...


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Chapter 617: The Eighth Gate*

Obito and Madara winced, trying to break the binding that the Kurama powered Nara Clan and Akimichi Clan had on the Jyubi. Sweat trickled down Obito's brow, trying to focus enough power for another technique. 

Madara: I was hoping I wouldn't have to repeat the same technique in the same day, but I have no choice. *does seals and his Complete Susano'o forms around his body, all creating the same seal, suddenly in the sky, an even larger Meteor than the one he brought down before began falling.* The Jyubi won't be damaged by this Obito, prepare to use Kamui to phase. 

Obito snarled: That'd sever my connection, are you REALLY this impatient Madara?

Madara: Me impatient? You're the reason why we're in this mess in the first place. If you just resurrected me when you got Nagato into the fold, we would have won years ago.

Obito's eyes narrowed: *If I can get closer, I can use Human Path's power to remove his soul when his guard's down...*

On the battlefield, Naruto had given some of Kurama's chakra to Lee and Gai when they all noticed the huge meteor. Naruto's eyes narrowed: Like hell I'll let you get that thing off again!

Kurama's chakra bursts around his entire body and the full Biju Mode form was back, all nine-tails restored. Black and white chakra swirled at the avatar's maw and Naruto fired a Bijudama nearly half the size of the combined one that he and Bee used. The Bijudama smashed right into and through the meteor, detonating at its center and vaporizing all the rock. The explosion was even seen as far as Konoha, as well as the shockwave and Madara's eyes narrowed, pulling down the second one right through the smoke and debris of the first. 

Gai: Naruto, let Lee and I take care of the second one! *their V1 chakra burst around them as they entered the gates* Lee, go seventh...I'm going Eighth!

Lee: WHAT? But Gai-sensei, that'll kill you!

Gai: If it does, I'll have taken out the threat to the alliance. Now...HIRUDORA TIMES TWO! *Both Lee and Gai fire a Hirudora, Kurama's chakra healing the damage to their bodies almost instantly. Both Hirudora's destroy a massive amount of the rock that hte meteor's made of as Gai jumped up* EVENING DRAGON! *And a black shaped burst of energy and a dragon shaped punch went flying right at the remaining meteor, vaporizing it* 

At that moment, the Jyubi broke its binding lashed out with its tails instinctively. Before Gai could fall to the ground, his body nearly completely wrecked by the Eighth Gate...he was smashed by Jyubi's hand so hard he was sent crashing to the ground, spitting up blood. The Version 1 cloak began fizzling out as Gai, the Mighty Green Beast went to join his student.

All the Konoha 9: GAI-SENSEI!

Naruto growled, pulling Hinata into Kurama's Avatar. Both then combined their techniques...Naruto charged a Bijudama and Hinata pulled her hands back for a Hakke Kūhekishō. 

Naruto and Hinata: Hakke Kūhekishō Bijudama!

With the Kūhekishō's backing, the Bijudama was sent flying into the Jyubi's stomach at even greater speed and power and it exploded. Obito was forced to use Kamui to survive the explosion and Madara's connection was severed by the damage his Edo Tensei sustained...which meant the Jyubi was now out of control. However, when it tried moving...it fell to one knee. The place where Naruto's accelerated Bijudama hit was one of it's crucial tenkatsus. 

Madara: ...now I see why the Nine-Tailed boy chose her to be his missus...Obito, we need to...

Obito moved faster than Madara thought, slamming his hand to Madara's head: _I'm_ running the show now, Madara. *begins using Human Path to extract Madara's soul...then Madara forms an arm of his Susano'o and severs Obito's arm*

Madara: I think not.

Obito stares in shock as his natural arm went flying into the air before Madara fired a Yasaka Magatama into his stomach, sending him crashing into the Jyubi's bulb.

Madara: That'll immobilize you. I'd kill you now, but I still require your Rinnei Tensei. After you're done with it, I'll finish you off. Now we have work to do. *reestablishes connection to the Jyubi* Now I think its time for the final transformation of the Jyubi!


----------



## BatoKusanagi (Jan 22, 2013)

No Sasuke pls. He just needs a psychologist.
Anyway, I predict shikaku's plan fail, juubi final transformation going out of control and new power-up for Naruto using the bijuu's chakra.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jan 22, 2013)

Enter: _House of Hyuuga!_


Plan falls short. Tuski no Me. First the Alliance, then the rest of the world.


----------



## glassarrow (Jan 22, 2013)

I want Lee in action. I want Lee in action so bad it hurts. And it had better be good.


----------



## Garfield (Jan 22, 2013)

Wow, after the previous 3 week break, I can't believe it's just 20 more hours till next chapter already. Week kinda breezed by.

What's the odds on juubi transforming in the next chapter?


----------



## Rosi (Jan 22, 2013)

adee said:


> What's the odds on juubi transforming in the next chapter?



It should be the last chapter of the volume(unless Kishi prolongs it for some reason, but it's rare, he usually does it to put all flashbacks in one volume for example), so I would bet on something climatic happening by the end of it.


----------



## -JT- (Jan 22, 2013)

Ino and Shikamaru show two modes that are equivalent to Choji's BM  

(Then I'm happy for them to take a back seat for a while)


----------



## Synn (Jan 22, 2013)

I predict Ino being awesome again


----------



## UchihaSage (Jan 22, 2013)

The Aburame clan all step up. We see all the members of the Aburame clan, similar to a Harry Potter battle. We see that they have the same clothes but with slightly different style to Shino. They all have weird looking faces. Shino's Uncle Fillpage, Aunt Lamenoob, Cousin Pointlessdrawing all do a combined technique of bugs that fly at the juubi. Naruto offers them his Kyuubi chakras and the bugs feed on it.

One character dies. I won't reveal who it is, as that would ruin the complete and utter anti-climax that this characters death will be to you. As this character has been completely irrelevant for the past 400 chapters, you won't give a shit anyway.

We see more and more of the Allied Army and the special thing is that not one of them stands out. Luckily, Kishi has designed their faces especially so that we can tell that they are filler characters with no content apart from er, I'm not sure exactly what the point of them is.

Then suddenly Ino and Hinata and Sakura pull of a spectacular combo that makes the Juubi get a broken toe nail. Woo!

Finally we get some emotional balance as Naruto uses the Talk no Jutsu on Tobi. Yes, the fight has already been decided that Tobi will be TNJ. Thanks Kishi, that makes this fight so climatic and unpredictable. Not.

And Madara does absolutely nothing except sit there and not use any one of his 1000 insta kill jutsus.

Next week: Gai and Lee save the manga from itself.


----------



## chauronity (Jan 22, 2013)

^ Tsunade finally dies? Or kakashi, gai perhaps.


----------



## Slayer (Jan 22, 2013)

UchihaSage said:


> One character dies. I won't reveal who it is, as that would ruin the complete and utter anti-climax that this characters death will be to you. As this character has been completely irrelevant for the past 400 chapters, you won't give a shit anyway.



Tenten?



UchihaSage said:


> Next week: Gai and Lee save the manga from itself.



8 gates? 8 gates.


----------



## -JT- (Jan 22, 2013)

I'd take the death as being Shino's


----------



## Red Raptor (Jan 22, 2013)

Why would a spoiler end with that kinda statement of Lee and Gai?


----------



## Synn (Jan 22, 2013)

chauronity said:


> ^ Tsunade finally dies? Or kakashi, gai perhaps.



The spoiler says



> this character has been completely irrelevant for the past 400 chapters



The 3 characters you listed have been more than relevant in the past 400 chapters.

But yeah, it sounds like a fake spoiler anyway.


----------



## Jad (Jan 22, 2013)

UchihaSage said:


> _*"Shino's Uncle Fillpage, Aunt Lamenoob, Cousin Pointlessdrawing"*
> _


Lawl xD Look how much a single name can make people believe fake spoilers.


----------



## Csdabest (Jan 22, 2013)

Focus Shifts to karin sensing the massive chakra of Naruto. Then senses Taka and is bewildered why is Orochimaru still alive and traveling with them. She wonders if she should confront them. Terai and other anbu members from a barrier squad are tracking down Karin. Using the Barrier so she can't sense them


Shifts back to The big fight. Obito is shown going into Flashback mode back when their team ended formed with Minato. It shows Kakashi finding Sakumo dead, Rin dying, Hiruzen Dying, Hayate Dying, Sasuke leaving and ends with it( I think it ends with kakashi the one having a flashback. Might be both Obito and Kakashi Its really kind of cool)


----------



## Saturnine (Jan 22, 2013)

UchihaSage said:


> Spoiler from Ohana @ 2ch.net
> 
> One character dies. I won't reveal who it is, as that would ruin the complete and utter anti-climax that this characters death will be to you. As this character has been completely irrelevant for the past 400 chapters, you won't give a shit anyway.



Please let it be Sakura. PLEASE

And I would be far, far from not giving a shit


----------



## Oga Tatsumi (Jan 22, 2013)

Time to attack Jūbi's mind 

Sasuke and Orochimaru


----------



## Nyasi (Jan 22, 2013)

Saturnine said:


> Please let it be Sakura. PLEASE
> 
> And I would be far, far from not giving a shit



Yeah, I think it will be Sakura. Very likely. Or maybe Naruto, not really sure...


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 22, 2013)

This fight is just getting redundant now.


----------



## Mariko (Jan 22, 2013)

(fake) spoiler from 2ch random guy: "8 gate kyuubi mode Lee" 
(just for the entertainment) 

バレ 
表紙はリーで努力の天才！！　 

サスケたちはまだ歩いてる 
水月がそういえばあの眼鏡どうした？みたいな話題 

リー無双 
リーがネジとの日々とかを回想 
ガイ曰く大切なモノを守って死んだネジは大したナイスガイでリーにも気持ちが分かるはず 
リーが回想でサクラに死ぬまでアナタを守ります！とか宣言した事を思い出す音忍戦のやつ 
んで、リーが立ち直って涙を拭う、ナルトマンセーとネジとかサクラへの思いを叫ぶ 
ナルトの九尾チャクラを受け取りって八門解放 
九尾のチャクラを使用しているのでノーリスク化 
スピード・パワーが桁違いになる 
九尾ナルトと九尾＋八門リーが２人でババンとオレ達をなめるなよ 

終わり 


みたいな感じで終わり 

google trash:

Barre
Effort at cover prodigy Lee! !

Sasuke yet we are walking
What happened to your glasses that you mention it Suigetsu? Topics like

Muso Lee
Lee recalls the day-to-day with a screw or
Screw the dead to protect the important things said Guy should know the feeling too much of a nice guy Lee in
I will protect you until you die to Lee Sakura recollection! Shinobi war sound guy to remember that you have declared or
Nde, wipe the tears cried Lee will bounce back, the feelings for Naruto and Sakura or screw Manse
I receive the Kyuubi chakra gate release eight of Naruto
*Into NO RISK because it uses the chakra of Kyuubi* 
Speed ​​and Power will be orders of magnitude
+ Kyuubi Kyuubi Naruto and Lee are eight gates underestimate us Babin and two people

End


----------



## Bender (Jan 22, 2013)

Plague said:


> Yeah, I think Hinata is a more likely target right now. Even then, if Sakura were killed, I wouldn't like that. It would make it look like NaruHina could only happen with her "out of the way" which is IMO, immature writing. If Sakura is to be killed, it should be by Sasuke.
> 
> I predict this chapter they commence with their plan but the Juubi begins transforming.



Agreed. IMO, once someone on the battlefield notices Sasuke in Konoha it'd be cool Sakura volunteers to return along with a platoon and confront him.


----------



## Pan Arkadiusz (Jan 22, 2013)

Moon turns red, infinite tsukuyomi is casted... Sasuke sees that, but he still doesn't have his answers so he casts reverse tsukuyomi... IT is released and manga continues...


----------



## freeforall (Jan 22, 2013)

Satsuma0 said:


> Hopefully it keeps going 30/70 split between Sasuke's storyline and also the huge battle. It would force Kishi to keep the pace of the chapter brisk and condense the content so that the plot keeps moving forward, and on the plus side it would progress both sides of what's interesting right now.



I wouldn't mind this. Sasuke side of the story is starting to get interesting.


----------



## Xeogran (Jan 22, 2013)

I predict the chapter ends with Juubi evolving again. I mean, the second form looks more like an uncomplete shell for the real one and we've been long enough with it.


----------



## Kenshi (Jan 22, 2013)

ero_luffy said:


> (fake) spoiler from 2ch random guy: "8 gate kyuubi mode Lee"
> (just for the entertainment)
> 
> バレ
> ...



That would be epic!


----------



## Turrin (Jan 22, 2013)

I predict alliance starts forcing Juubi back with Shikaku's plan and than at the end of the chapter Madara starts pressuring Obito to sacrifice himself to make Madara the Juubi Jin.


----------



## Annabella (Jan 22, 2013)

What I want is moar Sasuke or an update on the Kages, Yamato, Anko..etc anything but the borefest currently happening on the battlefield.

What I think we're more likely to get: is the plan failing and juubi evolving. Madara might smirk somewhere between those two things happening and i already know its going to be the panel I like best.


----------



## Trance Kuja (Jan 22, 2013)

Csdabest said:


> I got word of mouth spoilers from japan. Suprisingly they were accurate about Kyuubi giving chakra to replenish the the alliance. And how the focus shifted to sasuke for abit.... So i guess I'll let you all know whats happening this time.
> 
> *SPOILER*
> 
> ...



I read this and the first thing I thought of was Hawkeye's dog from Fullmetal Alchemist. Aside from that, it sounds interested...though to be honest, I think I'd rather see the fake spoiler from Uchihasage be true.  I wish to know more about Aunt Lamenoob and Uncle Fillpage! (great fake names, btw).


----------



## Recal (Jan 22, 2013)

I feel like I should do a Bart and come here every week predicting, "Enter: Year of the snake!" Then, if anything remotely interesting happens involving Oro after February 10th, I can say I called it.


----------



## yahiko00 (Jan 22, 2013)

It seems that there's nothing about Naruto in the WSJ's trailer 
Here.


----------



## takL (Jan 22, 2013)

my prediction or rather what id love to see;

madara absorbs a jutsu of a shinobi with narutos BM chakra by mistake
and the rampage of hashirama cells starts. 
and then orochimaru senses it and says  "seemingly he has turned into trees a bit" 
*Spoiler*: __ 



"seemingly he has turned into trees a bit (= 「少し *木*になってるようね」)" the line sounds exactly same as 「少し *気*になってるようね(=it seems that hes feeling a bit uneasy)」in jp 






Recalcitrant Funkasaur said:


> I feel like I should do a Bart and come here every week predicting, "Enter: Year of the snake!" Then, if anything remotely interesting happens involving Oro after February 10th, I can say I called it.



im sure oro will play a massive role when sasukes turn comes.


----------



## Mateush (Jan 22, 2013)

takL said:


> my prediction or rather what id love to see;
> 
> madara absorbs a jutsu of a shinobi with narutos BM chakra by mistake
> and the rampage of hashirama cells starts.
> ...



I can see something like this happen. Eventually Madara or Obito will lose control of his Hasmirama.


----------



## SoleAccord (Jan 22, 2013)

Slayer said:


> Tenten?



Whoa, whoa, whoa ...

No.

....No.


----------



## T-Bag (Jan 22, 2013)

chapter ends with another naruto speech......


----------



## Shattering (Jan 22, 2013)

T-Bag said:


> chapter ends with another naruto speech......



Sadly... Somebody has to slap that bitch of Nardo... this madness has to end now!


----------



## SoleAccord (Jan 22, 2013)

Shattering said:


> Sadly... Somebody has to slap that bitch of Nardo... this madness has to end now!



I personally think we all _need_ to be reminded of just how perfect Naruto thinks the world is where we can all just sit down and talk about our feelings.

That, and we can never ever forget how he WILL become Hokage one day.

Ever.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jan 22, 2013)

I predict a talk chapter.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 22, 2013)

I predict Shisui.


----------



## Ch1pp (Jan 22, 2013)

Shattering said:


> Sadly... Somebody has to slap that bitch of Nardo... this madness has to end now!



More named characters gotta go, then he'll know wassup.





Velocity said:


> I predict Shisui.



I doubt that, babe.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jan 22, 2013)

I predict Tenten getting Kyuubi chakra and defeating Juubi. You heard it here first.


----------



## Abanikochan (Jan 22, 2013)

If Naruto doesn't make a speech next chapter it would be the biggest plot twist of all.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 22, 2013)

Abanikochan said:


> If Naruto doesn't make a speech next chapter it would be the biggest plot twist of all.


it would mean that somehow izanami has been broken :0


----------



## NW (Jan 22, 2013)

The One Who Knows Everything.

PLEASE, KISHI!


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jan 22, 2013)

I don't think we'll learn who 'The one who knows everything' is until NEXT arc. 

Come on, why stop the flow of the fight for Sasuke scenes? It didn't work last chapter, it didn't work when Sasuke came out in 574. He's just so out of place and focus at the moment, flashing to him doing anything will interrupt the flow of the fight AND make it longer.


----------



## yahiko00 (Jan 22, 2013)

I predict a mixed chapter with both Sasuke and the Naruto's battlefield.


----------



## ch1p (Jan 22, 2013)

I want to see who knows everything. I'm sick of this mystery.


----------



## eyeknockout (Jan 22, 2013)

i wanna see uchiha massacre gaiden, it is clear that mikoto was the one who knew everything


----------



## NW (Jan 22, 2013)

ch1p said:


> I want to see who knows everything. I'm sick of this mystery.


Maybe Kishi will drag it on for multiple years like he did with Tobi.


----------



## Pan Arkadiusz (Jan 22, 2013)

TOWKE won't be in next arc, since Kishi said that Nardo and Sauce will meet each other at this arc(war)... so we have to learn who is TOWKE in few chapters... 

And question out of thread: What would ten-ten do with Kyuubis Chakra? throw giant bijuu level kunai to kill juubi?


----------



## Sango-chan (Jan 22, 2013)

I know its unpopular but I wouldn't mind if we see more rookie action from the war. But if Kishsimoto decides to swap I hope we get to see Karin, since she should be near by....team Taka isn't the same without her crazy self!


----------



## Hossaim (Jan 22, 2013)

If this chapter is anything but Sasuke it's a filler chap. 

What taka is doing is the only relevant thing right now.


----------



## T-Bag (Jan 22, 2013)

ch1p said:


> I want to see who knows everything. I'm sick of this mystery.



it'll be disappointing just like tobi's reveal


----------



## Hossaim (Jan 22, 2013)

T-Bag said:


> it'll be disappointing just like tobi's reveal



I don't even care I just want to know and see Sasuke.


----------



## NW (Jan 22, 2013)

T-Bag said:


> it'll be disappointing just like tobi's reveal


They're two completely different mysteries. TOWKE's reveal won't be dissapointing.

Besides, it's not like it's been built up for years like Tobi's identity so if people guess wrong it won't be that bad hopefully.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jan 22, 2013)

Agreed on the sasuke chapter.
Funny thing is all of this is going on in konoha. Wandering if this has anything to do with edo tensei, because if it doesn't, then some shit is about to go down.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jan 22, 2013)

I don't think this week's chapter will be too interesting. If we have Sasuke, we're bound to get a few panels of Karin, maybe them even bumping into each other, and maybe a cliffhanger of TOWKE if we're lucky, or more back and forth between Obito and Naruto with Madara still being as swagtastic as usual, and if we're lucky, cliffhanger of the Juubi's final form.


----------



## Frosch (Jan 22, 2013)

Hossaim said:


> If this chapter is anything but Sasuke it's a filler chap.
> 
> What taka is doing is the only relevant thing right now.



Yeah, screw the world war, the threat of the gargantuan most powerful existance, the plans of (as of the latest chapter) the final villains to enslave the world using said existance and the main character's part in it to overcome it.


----------



## eyeknockout (Jan 22, 2013)

The chapter spoiler translated to sound perfect in english

orochimaru: we have finally reached

sasuke: reached where, we are only in konoha, this place brings back bad memories for me, it makes me want to bring back my entire clan and make them the rightful rulers.

orochimaru: i thought we would have to enter your hiding place and force you to come out, but it seems like you've decided to show up on your own...

sasuke: IMPOSSIBLE, that's ...

"manga will be on break for the next 4 weeks"


my speculation on who it is:

ramen guy, serving up fresh noodles and knowledge since 1945


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 22, 2013)

Geijutsu said:


> Yeah, screw the world war, the threat of the gargantuan most powerful existance, the plans of (as of the latest chapter) the final villains to enslave the world using said existance and the main character's part in it to overcome it.


more like, screw the world war, the threat of the gargantuan most powerful existence that will never actually use its full power and kill everybody as it should, the plans of (as of the latest chapter) the final villains to enslave the world using said existance, when we all know that they wont manage it...and instead they just stay there, one watching and the other making silly speechs trying to convince the main character - when he said himself that he didnt care anymore - and the main character's part, that is make motivational speechs everytime the evil villain makes his emospeech, so that the alliance guys will make reaction faces, showing how they got motivated...to overcome it.


----------



## Hossaim (Jan 22, 2013)

Geijutsu said:


> Yeah, screw the world war, the threat of the gargantuan most powerful existance, the plans of (as of the latest chapter) the final villains to enslave the world using said existance and the main character's part in it to overcome it.



considering we know they won't be defeated nor will the plan begin untill Sasuke arrives, what he is doing si more relevant/


----------



## NW (Jan 22, 2013)

Sasuke is way more interesting than all this Obito/Madara/Nardo stuff.

Come on, Kishi.

Either that, or make Madara more active this chapter.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 22, 2013)

i think that what is killing this fight is the fact that Madara is not doing anything

now that we know what he is capable of, it just feels to forced to have him doing nothing


----------



## NW (Jan 22, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> i think that what is killing this fight is the fact that Madara is not doing anything
> 
> now that we know what he is capable of, it just feels to forced to have him doing nothing


Exactly. He still probably has much more to show (move-wise and character/backstory-wise) and him just standing there throwing out one-liners while Obito and Naruto are having a "NO U" contest is just dumb.

Granted the one-liners are pretty good, but he needs to be more active than just that.


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 22, 2013)

Him and Obito standing there talking for multiple chapters doing nothing is quite the bore.


----------



## Karasu (Jan 22, 2013)

This week: ninja cats are the ones who know everything.


----------



## eyeknockout (Jan 22, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> i think that what is killing this fight is the fact that Madara is not doing anything
> 
> now that we know what he is capable of, it just feels to forced to have him doing nothing



Not just madara, obito is also not throwing any punches. you have the 2 undisputable strongest ninja alive where one of them is busy pitying himself and the rest of the world, then the other throwing one-liners sitting on rocks day dreaming about hashirama.

Then we have the juubi the strongest beast who is just eating (bijuudamas) and getting pushed away by fodders with kyuubi chakra on its second stage (the toddler stage) where it just screams and flails its body around needing to be pampered by obito and madara.


----------



## Mansali (Jan 22, 2013)

I hope Naruto gives one of his inspiring speeches!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Anything else will be filler


----------



## NW (Jan 22, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> Him and Obito standing there talking for multiple chapters doing nothing is quite the bore.


They're just repeating the same crap to each other over and over. It takes up so much of the chapter and leaves hardly any room for new content.



eyeknockout said:


> Not just madara, obito is also not throwing any punches. you have the 2 undisputable strongest ninja alive where one of them is busy pitying himself and the rest of the world, then the other throwing one-liners sitting on rocks day dreaming about hashirama.
> 
> Then we have the juubi the strongest beast who is just eating bijuudamas and getting pushed away by fodders with kyuubi chakra on its second stage (the toddler stage) where it just screams and flails its body around needing to be pampered by obito and madara.


Pretty accurate summation, sadly.


----------



## Ruby (Jan 22, 2013)

eyeknockout said:


> Not just madara, obito is also not throwing any punches. you have the 2 undisputable strongest ninja alive where one of them is busy pitying himself and the rest of the world, then the other throwing one-liners sitting on rocks day dreaming about hashirama.
> 
> Then we have the juubi the strongest beast who is just eating (bijuudamas) and getting pushed away by fodders with kyuubi chakra on its second stage (the toddler stage) where it just screams and flails its body around needing to be pampered by obito and madara.



Quite honestly, I think its smart of Obito and Madara to let the ten tails just do whatever it wants to until it gets to its final form.

Its the alliance who need to wake up and stop relying on only Naruto to do something since they're probably gonna be receiving the wrong end of the stick if they don't do something about the Juubi soon.


----------



## Garfield (Jan 22, 2013)

eyeknockout said:


> Not just madara, obito is also not throwing any punches. you have the 2 undisputable strongest ninja alive where one of them is busy pitying himself and the rest of the world, then the other throwing one-liners sitting on rocks day dreaming about hashirama.
> 
> Then we have the juubi the strongest beast who is just eating (bijuudamas) and getting pushed away by fodders with kyuubi chakra on its second stage (the toddler stage) where it just screams and flails its body around needing to be pampered by obito and madara.


You have to remember that they have a goal. Infinite tsukiyomi. And being unnecessarily aggressive may jeopardize this.


----------



## Gabe (Jan 22, 2013)

Hossaim said:


> If this chapter is anything but Sasuke it's a filler chap.
> 
> What taka is doing is the only relevant thing right now.



i think otherwise anything not related to madara/obito and naruto is filler and can happen after the war. i want the juubi to transform already and madara to force tobi to revive him and naruto to activate the power of the other bijuu in him. anything other then this is unimportant to me and can wait.


----------



## NW (Jan 22, 2013)

I miss Evil spoilers.


----------



## Sci-Fi (Jan 22, 2013)

It appears that it takes the both of them to control the Juubi. Dont know why Obito doesnt let Madara take over and use the Juubi for his enjoyment. Madara has the battle experience and probably knows the most counters and tricks to use on the alliance. 
Guess its time for a scene switch to Sasuke for a few chapters. Needs to find the answers to his questions and maybe choose a side in the war. Hopefully we will find out the whys and how the entire Uchiha clan were killed off so quickly and easily. Wouldnt be a surprised Obito experimented with an early form/smaller version of the IT jutsu on the clan. There was a full moon that night and might have extracted a few bijuu into GM already and used that power.


----------



## T-Bag (Jan 22, 2013)

No Worries said:


> I miss Evil spoilers.



good times


----------



## Revolution (Jan 22, 2013)

Why doesn't Evil spoil anymore?


----------



## NW (Jan 22, 2013)

[sp][/sp]


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jan 22, 2013)

Spoiler thread should be unlocked, there's Bleach spoilers out.


----------



## calimike (Jan 22, 2013)

Naruto 617 is released! #manga #naruto when we clearly seen both Gyuki and Kyuubi run out at the same damn time!!!


----------



## OneHitKill (Jan 22, 2013)

This is a first

Chapter came out before spoilers

Lee blitz Madara :sanji


----------



## vered (Jan 22, 2013)

Hinata/Naruto lives on


----------



## Lovely (Jan 22, 2013)

She healed his shoulder with Juuken. Impressive.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 22, 2013)

Naruto can make anyone 3x more powerful.


----------



## ed17 (Jan 22, 2013)

dat double rasenshuriken cut everything in sight 
dat naruto


----------



## Delicious (Jan 22, 2013)

Where did Orochimaru get a cape?


----------



## vered (Jan 22, 2013)

its amazing but it seems that kishi is really making Hinata/naruto true cannon!
Naruto making everyone 3 times more powerful.
all in all good chapter and Sasuke at the end,im pretty sure its either oros lab,or the shrine.


----------



## Klue (Jan 22, 2013)

Wow, that was..........


----------



## Bonly (Jan 22, 2013)

Chapters out pretty early so thats nice.

Naruto can pass more chakra then his folks,meh.

The whole army now has the V1 cloak,meh.

The fucking bird lol.

Looks like the gentle fist can be used to pop bones into place,thats pretty neat.

Dat Rocklee 

Dat ending


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Jan 22, 2013)

Good chapter! Obito & Madara are in for a good whoop ass from Naruto, Lee, & the alliance.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jan 22, 2013)

DAT BIRD 



Lovely said:


> She healed his shoulder with Juuken. Impressive.



That was so random, but vaguely adorable


----------



## BeBreezy (Jan 22, 2013)

Crossed fingers for more Sasuke


----------



## Annabella (Jan 22, 2013)

^^ Yeah I did wonder when Naruto's shoulder injury would get addressed, since it happened so many chapters ago I thought it was already healed. 

So where has Taka arrived,  The shrine?


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Jan 22, 2013)

So Sasuke is in the Uchiha clan village?

Makes sense since everything is destroyed


----------



## limbo Kakashi (Jan 23, 2013)

I'm jinixing this chapter to be about Madara on some hard offensive.

Just itching to see one of his ems jutsus already (besides Susanoo)


----------



## RaptorRage (Jan 23, 2013)

Lovely said:


> She healed his shoulder with Juuken. Impressive.



If by healed you mean she snapped it violently back in place, then that works too.

Or perhaps it was gently relocated back in place?


----------



## eyeknockout (Jan 23, 2013)

and i made some posts about lee blitzing madara, i said it would be drunk lee but him and kyuubi powered lee are the same anyway  so i was right this whole time even though i was partially joking...kishi, i can't even imagine the power itachi, nagato or minato would have if they were enhanced with kyuubi power


----------



## Red Raptor (Jan 23, 2013)

Team Gai is near Madara and Obito now.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Jan 23, 2013)

I dunno what to say about this chapter...but I'm glad Hinata healed Nardo ^_^ and thats it. 
I saw my boo boo Minato. 

I want more Sawce.


----------



## Sango-chan (Jan 23, 2013)

Jyuuken wins once again!

Rock Lee bring in the Green beast was nice too, maybe Kiba might do something awesome too.

By the way do we need to send out an Amber Alert for the Cherry blossom or something or what......?


----------



## WZRD (Jan 23, 2013)

Looks like Sasuke and the gang are in the Hidden Eddy Village.


----------



## SoleAccord (Jan 23, 2013)

We get a chapter next week don't we? Or is Kishimoto taking a break?


----------



## takL (Jan 23, 2013)

good chap altho the art in some panels is a bit rough for kish.

minato having passed his chakra to naruto sounds totally abrupt to me.

I suspect that kulama means narutos acquired/picked up the method minato used to provide naruto with kurlamas chakra in the original text.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Jan 23, 2013)

^
I thought that Kurama was talking about the little piece of chakra that minato put into the seal to talking with naruto later...the method that minato used to do it so to speak...maybe i'm wrong though...


----------



## takL (Jan 23, 2013)

na that minatos chakra wasnt for use as narutos but as it is, as minatos.


----------



## DeK3iDE (Jan 23, 2013)

here's what happened:

First 1x pages: same old, same old

Last Page: Taka & Oro saves the chapter yet again


----------



## NarutoSamaMan (Jan 23, 2013)

I saw nothing wrong with chapter but somehow NF seems to find the negatives in everything so idk.


----------



## 1Person (Jan 24, 2013)

when did naruto dislocate his shoulder?


----------



## CyberianGinseng (Jan 24, 2013)

Awe man the King of Lightning fucking cracks me up. Just the expressions on his face and his odd mannerisms are hilarious. Here he is talking about this chapter:[YOUTUBE]mHO2pUKIxJA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## kluang (Jan 24, 2013)

On the topic of handing out Kyuubi chakra like candy, I will simply say it's the most ridiculous thing ever. EVAR!!! It completely shits on the entire past 10 years of this manga.


----------



## Ernie (Jan 24, 2013)

Awesome chapter.

Why?

Because Naruto acting like a boss, once again.


----------



## Revolution (Jan 24, 2013)

I just noticed this


----------



## SoleAccord (Jan 25, 2013)

1Person said:


> when did naruto dislocate his shoulder?





Dislocated it here. 

Acknowledged it was dislocated here. 

Which is funny since he could still make Shadow Clones no problem, yet suddenly winding his arm back reminds him it's dislocated.


----------



## Arisu (Jan 25, 2013)

ThePromise said:


> Dislocated it here.
> 
> Acknowledged it was dislocated here.
> 
> Which is funny since he could still make Shadow Clones no problem, yet suddenly winding his arm back reminds him it's dislocated.



He felt Hinata behind him and was tired that he had to tap this whole day over and over again. He wanted to be tapped by someone as well so he acted a wince of pain to receive some sympathy


----------



## Chausie (Jan 25, 2013)

Bird of Paradise said:


> I just noticed this



That is just what I thought too.

He is a known exhibitionist after all. I'm not surprised that being a coat person is a hobby of his.


----------



## alltimejen (Jan 25, 2013)

NarutoSamaMan said:


> I saw nothing wrong with chapter but somehow NF seems to find the negatives in everything so idk.



Tell me about it


----------



## ninjaneko (Jan 25, 2013)

Chausie said:


> That is just what I thought too.
> 
> He is a known exhibitionist after all. I'm not surprised that being a coat person is a hobby of his.


Hahaha.  I wouldn't say he's an exhibitionist, just...comfortable in his own skin  The anime really played it up though, giving him a second scene to swim around naked and Sasuke again telling him to put on clothes.


----------



## takL (Jan 26, 2013)

some extracts from the raw

Kulama:…guess deliveries are mostly done…
Kulama:…hm...
Things went just as you wished, huh, the 4th Hokage …!

Kulama: Nobody but Naruto, who takes after Kushina and…
ended up being my long-time companion as a jinchuriki, can link with(/access to) my chakra now.
Kulama: and Naruto has grown so coordinated that he can perceive and convert my chakra to a match for each and every Shinobi to deliver….
well…through Naruto I myself can pass my chakra to anyone too.
Minato,…thats the same way you worked your chakra into Naruto and passed it to him.
Kulama: …
This lad(=naruto)'s already…
Kulama: long outdone you 2.
Both the amount of chakra he links and the amount of chakra he delivers are on a whole different scale!
Kulama: Kushina, Minato…. Shame on you, you two!
You are behind Naruto brat.., kekeke…

Kulama: well....that said, I suppose this is
The power you two wanted to link to Naruto after all.

-last page-
Naruto: unlike you Ⅰ
Naruto: don't want to cut off ….what (/who) are linked (to me)
Naruto: nor do I want (myself/them) to be cut off, damn it


----------



## Trojan (Jan 26, 2013)

^
There is no real different. @@
Anyway, Kushina can pass her chakra, right?


----------



## tkROUT (Jan 27, 2013)

takL said:


> some extracts from the raw
> 
> Kulama:?guess deliveries are mostly done?
> Kulama:?hm...
> ...



Thanks for translation.
Chapter is about links/connect.


----------



## takL (Jan 27, 2013)

tkROUT said:


> Thanks for translation.
> Chapter is about links/connect.



yeah and narutos not cutting off the link comment presents a
contrast to sasukes 'i'll set myself to where you(naruto) are as well. ....to cut you off!! line in the chap 574.


----------



## mayumi (Jan 27, 2013)

remember when sasuke ran to oro for power. well now naruto has bargaining chip. say sasuke if you join me, i can give you all the power you want.


----------

